# FS and Gnome



## alcor (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! 

I was thinking how Gnome looks in FreeBSD. So I installed FreeBSD 8.2 in a vmware, and just [cmd=]make install[/cmd] in x11/gnome2. Lots of issues appear, but it is going.

Now the big issue is the space. I searched but can't find my answer. I added space in vmware, but now I need to add it to /usr. Is it possible?

It is a really basic install and I can do what I want. I mean move, remove, or whatever.


```
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2011)

When building a large project (like Gnome) set WRKDIRPREFIX to somewhere that has a lot of free space. Setting WRKDIRPREFIX will also keep your ports tree free of any work directories.


----------



## alcor (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks SirDice .. but I can't create the FS yet. I did the new slice and then can't create the FS.

How do I do it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2011)

See the handbook: 18.3 Adding Disks.


----------

